# كـــــــلــــمــــات تـــرانـــيـــم_ الــبــابــا كــيــرلـــس



## Jansed (18 يناير 2008)

*ترنيمة تـــعــبــان وحــمــلــى ثــقــيــل​*

*1. تعبان وحملى ثقيل مليان هموم وجراح
محتاج اشاهيد نورك يا يسوع قصاد عينى
دى حياتى زى الليل اللى مالوش صباح
مـحـتـاج اشـاهـيـد نـورك يـا يـسـوع قـصـاد عـيـنـى*


*القرار:*

*جـوة الـطـاحـونـة نـاديـت يــا بـابـا كـيـرلــس
بـدمـوعـى جـايـا بـكـيـت يـا بـابـا كـيـرلــس
مـهـمـوم حـزيـن وبـعـانـى ارجـوك تـصـلـيـلـى*



*2. وسنين عليا تفوت والشوك فى ايامى
يا الهى وحدك قادر تلمسنى تحيينى
وانا كل ثانية بموت من حزنى والامى
يـا الـهـى وحـدك قــادر تـلـمـسـنـى تـحـيـيـنـى*



*3. قلبى اتملى اوجاع والفرح انا نسيته
انت الوحيد يا يسوع بالدم شارينى
ليه بتجرح واتباع من حد حبينه
انــت الـوحــيــد يـا يــســوع بـالـدم شـاريـنـى*

*+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++​*
*ترنيمة انـــقــلــى جــبــال خــطــيــايــا​*

*1. انقلى جبال خطيايا حركها من جوايا 
يا اللهى انت منايا خليك ويايا*


*القرار:*

*طمنى يا يسوع ريحنى يا يسوع بصلاة البابا كيرلس قوينى يا يسوع*



*2. يا اللهى يا ابويا الغالى ظهرى اتحنى من احمالى
امتى هلاقى يا اللهى للوحده نهايه*



*3. اه من ضعفى وشهواتى شرى مكتفلى حياتى 
يا يسوع ارشد خطواطى محتاج لحماية *



*4. انهضى يا نفسى وتوبى يا اللهى بيض توبى
واغفرلى كل زنوبى وامسح ليا بكايا*



*5. من مده كبيرة بعانى والناس دى مش سمعانى
عايز افرح من تانى يا يسوع يا شفايا*



*6. صليلى يا رجل الصلوات واملى قلبى بتعزيات 
من ربنا ملك السموات ده اللهى عزايا*

*+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++*​
*ترنيمة فــى الـــديـــر جـــوة الـــقـــلايـــة ​*
1. فى الدير جوه القلاية بتصلى بالمزامير 
وعنيك تيجى على ايه تتأمل فيها كتير
يا سلام ع العيشة هناك فى الدير فى البريه
وحدك والرب معاك وياك ثانية بثانية 


*القرار:*

*وتملى يا بابا كيرلس ربنا خباك فى حماه
تبنى فى  بيتك وتتأسس ومكان البيت فى سماك* 



*2. قدمت العمر هدية لالهك المسيح
عمرك ابصلموديا علشان مليان تسبيح
قدمت العمر هدية يا بابا لالهك المسيح
عمرك ابصلموديا علشان مليان تسبيح
لو تتعب وتقول آه بتلاقى الراحة معاه 
وبتسمع فى الانجيل وتكلمه  فى الصلاه*




*3. من فضلك تعتنى بيا صليلى طول الاوقات
ياللى حياتك اجبية مليانه بالصلوات
انا واحد ضل وتاب والموت فكرته حياه
صليلى اعود ليسوع اللى فدانى بدماه
يا افا كيرلس صليلى اوصل على شط نجاه
واللهى ينور ليلى ويكونلى مكان فى سماه *

*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++*​
*ترنيمة يـــا ابـــانــا فــى الــطــاحـــونـــة​*

*1. يا ابانا فى الطاحونة لما بنجيلك نزور
فيها بنحس بمعونة فيها بنوفى النظور
والدموع بتسيب عنينا نلقى راحة لقلبنا
جينا ليك يا ابانا جينا للطاحونة كلنا*



*القرار:*

*البابا كيرلس ابونا اللى جاهد وانتصر
جوه منك يا طاحونة فى الليالى كتير سهر
كان على ارضك يصلى كان بيسجد للاله*




*2. دى طاحونة وكان ساكنها الديابه والوحوش
جه راعينا جوة منها نام وعاش وماهمهوش
تعرفوا البابا ماخفشى انه يبقى لوحده ليه
كان يسوع وياه بيمشى ربنا محوط عليه*




*3. يا طاحونة خلاص بقيتى زى حته من السما
كان منايا تبقى بيتى نفسى اعيش فيكى انا
ادخلك واشعر براحه ياللى فيكى البابا عاش
والبابا كيرلس حبيبى شمعة نورها ماتطفاش*




*يا ابانا فى الطاحونة لما بنجيلك نزور
فيها بنحس بمعونة فيها بنوفى النظور
والدموع بتسيب عنينا نلقى راحة لقلبنا
جينا ليك يا ابانا جينا للطاحونة كلنا*

*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++​*
*ترنيمة عـــاوز تــــــعـــــرف​*

*القرار:*

*عاوز تعرف ليه انا بزورك وليه بحبك ليه
وصورتك الغاليه دى معايا وليه فى عيدك جيت*




*1. انا كنت مرة مريض وناديتك جيت لطاحونتك يوم وبكيت
لقيت ايديك واخدانى فى حضنك ولكل امراضى شفيت
ساعتها قلت انا نفسى اشوفك وشكرت الهى وصليت
عـــاوز تــــــعــــرف لــــيــــه انـــــــا بــــزورك*




*2. من يوم مازورتك وانا بحكيلك عن شديتى وفى ضيقتى ناديت
اسأل دموعى قدام عينك لسه فاكرنى ولا نسيت
ساعتها شفتك قدام عينى وبنورك نورت وجيت
عـــاوز تــــــعــــرف لــــيــــه انـــــــا بــــزورك*




*3. وقريت كتير عنك يا حبيبى وحكيت عنك للاصحاب
وفى وعظة للقديس افا مينا كنت فى قلبه من الاحباب
يوصف كلام وحنية قلبك ضمة شعبك بعد غياب 
عـــاوز تــــــعــــرف لــــيــــه انـــــــا بــــزورك*

*+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++​*
*ترنيمة يـــا بـــابـــا كـــيــــرلــــس يـــا ســـادس​*

*القرار:*

*يا بابا كيرلس يا سادس يللي بشعبك دايماً حاسس
التعبان منهم بيجيلك عارف إنك بيهم حاسس*



*1. ياما شفيت وياما داويت ياما عنا كتير صليت
الشياطين كانت تخضع لك باسم الرب اللي حبيت
يــــا بـــــابــــا كــــيـــرلــــــس*



*2. جوه طاحونتك عشت سنين أب حنين للبنين
حضنك دافي يساع ملايين وعنيك دايماً علي المساكين
يــــا بـــــابــــا كــــيـــرلــــــس*



*3. علمتنا يا أبونا كتير علمتنا حبنا للغير
نسيتنا كلمة فقير بمعنى حبك للخير
يــــا بـــــابــــا كــــيـــرلــــــس*



*4. يا بابا عشت في أراضينا شمعة تنور ليل ليالينا
معجزاتك دي حكاوينا نحكيها لأجيال بعدينا
يــــا بـــــابــــا كــــيـــرلــــــس*


*5. هتفضل عايش في قلوبنا حتى إن مرت السنين
وهتفضل مثال في حياتنا يا راعي الشعب الأمين*


*+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++​*
*ترنيمة يـــا راعـــيـــنــا الـــحــانـــى​*


*1. يا راعينا الحانى يا افا كيرلس احنا شعبك اللى نال من بركاتك
يا حبيبنا ياللى قويت كرسى مرقس احيى ارواحنا بقوة شفاعاتك*



*القرار:*

*يا بابا كيرلس اولادك افتكرهم فى صلواتك
قدام عرش الله اشفع فينا طل علينا بمعجزاتك*



*2. يا راعينا كتير واجهت فى مشاكلنا بالايمان والحب وبطول صلواتك
ترعى شعبك وبمحبة بتعاملنا يا ابونا ادينا نتعلم صفاتك*



*3. يا حبيب يسوع لمسنا معجزاتك شفنا قربك بالإيمان قوة صلاتك
تشفى تهدى تخرج الارواح تهون نير همومنا فى حياتك وفى مماتك*




*4. يا ابونا فى عصرك ازدانت حياتنا وانت فى الصلوات مثال زاهد وصايم
شفنا فيك قلب عظيم وفى عصر مادى حب غامر يهدى ويقوى العزايم*




*5. يا شفيعنا فى عصرك السما شاركتنا واظهر الرب رضاه عنا وباركنا
فيه ظهور مريم فى اعظم ظهورتها ورجوع جسد الكاروز مرقس بلدنا*


----------



## Meriamty (19 يناير 2008)

*رد على: كـــــــلــــمــــات تـــرانـــيـــم_ الــبــابــا كــيــرلـــس*



ترانيم جميلة 

شكرااا ليك جدا 

الرب يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعب محبتك 

​


----------



## Jansed (19 يناير 2008)

*رد على: كـــــــلــــمــــات تـــرانـــيـــم_ الــبــابــا كــيــرلـــس*



Meriamty قال:


> ترانيم جميلة
> 
> شكرااا ليك جدا
> 
> ...



*ميرسى قوى لاهتمامك ومرورك على الموضوع
ربنا يبارك خدمتك*


----------



## العمده (19 يناير 2008)

*رد على: كـــــــلــــمــــات تـــرانـــيـــم_ الــبــابــا كــيــرلـــس*

نشكركم على هذه الترانيم الجميله


----------

